# colder plugs



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

what is a colder plug that I could use other then the ngk bcpr6e-11 (I think is the plug number) But on my other car I can use bkr7e instead of bkr6e- I cant find any colder ngk plugs for my car though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> what is a colder plug that I could use other then the ngk bcpr6e-11 (I think is the plug number) But on my other car I can use bkr7e instead of bkr6e- I cant find any colder ngk plugs for my car though.


This is a non-technical answer , so it may not be what you want to hear. Basically , from all I've read on Z31.com , using NGKs is not necessary. If you go to the local autoparts store , they should be able to assist you in choosing a colder range plug. Just have them pull a stock type plug , and then ask them for the next coldest heat range. Any parts guy worth his money can do that. On the other hand , I'm using the stock plugs at little over 2 times the factory boost with absolutely no issues. It may be because of the altitude , I don't know.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

That makes a good amount of sense then


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> what is a colder plug that I could use other then the ngk bcpr6e-11 (I think is the plug number) But on my other car I can use bkr7e instead of bkr6e- I cant find any colder ngk plugs for my car though.


Run the twin turbo PFR 7G-11. It will work killer in your Z31.

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Run the twin turbo PFR 7G-11. It will work killer in your Z31.
> 
> Mike



That's good to know , thanks for the info. :cheers: Somebody should pin this for the Z31 guys.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Mike or Eric- whichever of you read this- or anyone-- is the pfr an ngk plug or what manufacturer is it? I should probably just get off my lazy ass and call there shouldnt I huh?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah, its ngk-- nevermind my momentary lapse of retardedness. Those things are 10 bucks each- but hey- if they work they work- I will spend that in copper plugs in a 6 month period anyways will all the switching around I do.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> yeah, its ngk-- nevermind my momentary lapse of retardedness. Those things are 10 bucks each- but hey- if they work they work- I will spend that in copper plugs in a 6 month period anyways will all the switching around I do.


If you change them that much , don't forget to use anti-seize on the threads.


----------

